
Ask HN: Will the winner take all in the software world? - _Yassine_
In a world of venture backed startups and tech giants.
Apart from niche ideas, how can smaller companies find their advantage?
======
sharemywin
It will probably be more like a cartel. gives the illusion of choice but not
really.

~~~
_Yassine_
Yep absolutely, when I see how Facebook is relentless about getting into
everything they can get themselves into ( which they have the right to do ) in
a plan that almost looks like world domination, I wonder how small startups
can survive if these companies try to take them out.

------
codegladiator
customer service

~~~
_Yassine_
meaning that smaller companies care more, is that what you mean?

~~~
codegladiator
Yes

